# Port abhören



## holzer (1. Sep 2005)

Hello,

auf meinem Rechner läuft ein Programm, das über einen bestimmten Port mit einem entfernten Rechner kommuniziert. Ich möchte sämtliche daten die da ausgetauscht werden mitloggen. Das Problem ist nur, wenn ich jetzt an dem besagten Port "lausche", wird die Kommunikation doch gestört, oder? Hat zufällig jemand ne Ahnung, wie ich das am besten anstellen kann bzw. geht das überhaupt so einfach?

gruß
holzer


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (1. Sep 2005)

Ethereal kannst du mitsniffen (aber warum sollte da die Kommunikation gestört werden?)

Es ist ja so, dass du dich quasi an die "Leitung" mit dranhängst, du unterbrichst sie ja nicht


----------



## Bleiglanz (1. Sep 2005)

ja, mit etherreal gehts (weil da das Netzwerk interface in den promiscous mode geschaltet wird und ALLE pakete abgehört werden)

mit java geht das erstmal nicht!

umweg:

du lauscht mit java auf einem lokalen Port, installierst dort einen "forwarder", der alles mitprotokolliert und einfach alles an den entfernten rechner weitergibt (und zurück)

und mit deinem Programm verbindest du dich mit localhost...

(eine art stunnel...


----------



## holzer (1. Sep 2005)

Ja erstmal Danke für die Antworten.

@Bleiglanz: So werd ichs mal probieren!

THX


----------

